# Mestieraccio senza speranze



## violapais

Ciao ragazzi, 
mi domandavo come tradurreste "mestieraccio", inteso come lavoro faticoso e non remunerativo. La frase è tratta da un articolo di giornale, in cui una cantante cerca di scoraggiare i ragazzi ad intraprendere il mestiere:

"Non fate i musicisti. Mestieraccio senza speranze" 

Io avrei usato un'espressione tipo: "Faena (o labor) complicada/sin garantía alguna/sin esperanzas" ma non me ne piace nessuna. 

Sapete aiutarmi?
Grazie.


----------



## flljob

Empleúcho sin porvenir.
En México también podrías decir _un empleíto chirulero, un empleo bien pinche_


----------



## violapais

flljob said:


> Empleucho sin porvenir.
> En México también podrías decir _un empleíto chirulero, un empleo bien pinche_



Jejejejeje... si se lo escribo a la profesora mañana durante el examen, no creo que le vaya a gustar. 
Mil gracias.


----------



## flljob

Empleúcho, con tilde en la "u".


----------



## violapais

Gracias Flljob, lo habías escrito bien... no sé por qué no se ha copiado en el siguiente mensaje.
Un abrazo.
V.


----------



## flljob

Una profesionsucha sin porvenir. 
Estuve buscando ese interfijo -s- y no encontré nada al respecto. No sé si en otros países se use, pero en México es frecuente.

Saludos


----------



## 5-ht

Mestieraccio è l'alterazione  accrescitiva dispregiativa  di_ mestiere._
Pertanto, ma non sono sicuro, si potrebbe tradurre come _'trabajón sin esperanzas'_


----------



## Agró

5-ht said:


> Pertanto, ma non sono sicuro, si potrebbe tradurre come _'trabajón sin esperanzas'_


Trabajucho.


----------



## 5-ht

Agró said:


> Trabajucho.


Il fatto è che 'trabajucho' sembra un lavoretto da niente, invece 'mestieraccio' è un lavoro duro e, in questo caso, senza speranze.


----------



## florecica

Tralasciando che la prima immagine che mi viene in mente è quella dei "sudores sin fruto" dell'Aurora de Nueva York di Lorca, mi chiedo se sia possibile tradurre con "faena" anziché "trabajo" dato che a mio avviso rende meglio l'idea di fatica. Oppure si usa solo per un lavoro momentaneo, per un'attività temporanea e non trasmette il messaggio di "professione portata avanti"? In caso sia possibile, non saprei però quale suffisso dispregiativo usare con "faena"...



5-ht said:


> Il fatto è che 'trabajucho' sembra un lavoretto da niente, invece 'mestieraccio' è un lavoro duro e, in questo caso, senza speranze.



Concordo con quest'idea che suggerisce "trabajucho".

Saluti


----------



## flljob

No creo que se pueda decir con una sola palabra. Tal vez si se emplea el despectivo más un calificativo:
Un empleúcho duro.


----------



## florecica

flljob said:


> No creo que se pueda decir con una sola palabra. Tal vez si se emplea el despectivo más un calificativo:
> Un empleúcho duro.



Posiblemente a los italianos nos cueste entender el sufijo "-ucho" como despectivo, porque nuestro "-uccio" es únicamente diminutivo o _vezzeggiativo_ (por cierto, no he encontrado una traducción del término en su acepción gramatical: "_cariñoso_" me parece fuera de lugar).

¿Me confirmáis que en español, en cambio, dicho sufijo sólo tiene matiz despectivo?
¿Se podría usar otros sufijos como *-aco*,* -acho*, _*-ote*_? ¿Qué tal suena "_*empleacho*_/_*empleaco*_" a un nativo? Pero sí, concuerdo con flljob en que no da la idea de dificultad, por lo cual apoyo su propuesta de añadirle un calificativo.


----------



## flljob

Para mí, -ucho siemre es despectivo, pero por antífrasis podría entenderse como un vezzeggiativo.
Nunca usaría empleaco ni empleacho. En cuanto a "empleote", se trata de un aumentativo que a mí me da la idea de "un muy buen empleo".

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Yo "-ucho" siempre lo entendería como despectivo. Salvo si lo dicen determinadas personas de mi entorno y dependiendo de la entonación, muy pocas personas y todas ellas mujeres.

"Trabajón" es aumentativo y puede tener, incluso, matices admirativos cuando te refieres a otra persona. Así que queda descartado
-aco, -acho, -ote: Descartados. Dan idea de chollo


¿Será que para los hispanos no existen trabajos duros y para los italianos sí?


----------



## 5-ht

Roberto Benigni una volta diede del Woitylaccio a Giovanni Paolo II beccandosi un sacco di proteste per mancanza di rispetto.
Benigni disse che era tutto l'incontrario, che in Toscana, terra dell' attore, il suffisso 'accio' poteva essere positivo. Infatti, il comico spiegò che quello che aveva detto il Papa in quell'occasione era di uno che la sa lunga, di uno dritto.
Non c'entra molto con l'argomento, ma mi è venuto in mente quel fattaccio.


----------

